# Hello there,



## serrakat (Sep 13, 2008)

Just saying hello from Washington state. Recently adopted a kitty from humane society. Hes name is oscar (someone might have already noticed about my post on helth category, what can i say, i am worried ) hes domestic shorthair, orange and white, he is very sweet kitty. 

Wish I know how to post pictures, but i am not sure sorry..  [/img]


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome, serracat.  Here is a link to the instructions for posting pictures: 

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=7782


I hope all is well with your new kitty!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome. Looking forward to pictures of Oscar.  

Now I can't get that "bologna" song out of my head. 8O


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

marie73 said:


> Now I can't get that "bologna" song out of my head. 8O


Just for you, Marie:

*My bologna has first name, it's O-S-C-A-R
My bologna has a second name, it's M-A-Y-E-R

Oh, I like to eat it every day, and if you ask me why, I'll say...

'Cuz Oscar Mayer has a way with B-O-L-O-G-N-A!*

And welcome, serrakat. I can't wait to see pictures of Oscar. I love orange and white tabby cats. When I get my own apartment, I plan on adopting two kittehs, with at least one of them being an orange baby. But for right now and as long as the exhusband doesn't mind, I'll continue to come visit my three babies in my both my siggy and avatar.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Oscar and hope to see pictures soon!


----------



## serrakat (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank you for replies I took him to vet today and turned out he has a fevor, and doctor is monitoring him till the closing time of the hosptal... then they will decide he is ok to go home or not. 

And also, many people mentioned... oscar the grouch in sesami street the first time they heard the name :lol: He is defenately not grumpy.. really sweet kitty. This is the first time someone mentioned the name of the sandwitch meat  
After hearing the oscar the grouch.... I thought I would change to "hobbs" from calvin and hobbs.. but Oscar somehow stuck on him.  
I think I figured out how to put photo on the thread.. here goes ..







[/img]


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

OMGosh! He's adorable!

I hope everything turns out fine.


----------



## Xavier+Myrrh (Aug 20, 2008)

Ohhhhhh he looks like my old MilkyWay ;_; Such a pretty kitty


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

He is a cutie. Hoping for continued healing.


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh, he truly is adorable!!! So glad you gave him a good home & care.


----------

